# Top 10 at your house?



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Ok ladies, I am in desperat need of inspiration!!









Witch 10 meals (dinner) do you make over and over again?

Do you have a special day of the week for fish, meat, pasta, veggiedishes?

I am making pizza right now, so I will answer my own questions later tonight!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

For myself?

#1 Eggbeaters
#2 Eggbeaters
#3 Eggbeaters
#4 Eggbeaters
#5 Eggbeaters with cheese
#6 Eggbeaters with peppers
#7 Eggbeaters
#8 Eggbeaters
#9 Eggbeaters
#10 Can you guess? Eggbeaters!









:LOL Seems to be what I eat most of all these days.

For the kids (Not in any particular order.).....

#1 Pizza
#2 Spanish rice and beans (I'll eat this too)
#3 chicken nuggets
#4 burgers and homemade fries
#5 veggie meatballs (I'll eat those too)
#6 pasta
#7 tacos
#8 SOUP ~ My son is addicted to soup!
That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## SarahTorg (Jun 27, 2003)

Hmm!!!
1. homemade spaghetti sauce with spaghetti. Lots of parmesan cheese.
2. enchiladas. I buy the canned sauce though!! I'm no authentic mexican cook!
3. breakfast for dinner
4. stroganoff with or without meat.
5. chile with veggies
6. lentil soup with loads of spinich
7. chicken pot pie
8. veggie stirfry over rice
9. tacos are always a hit!! I usually eat mine with just beans though. The men in the house like beef, or chicken
10. Ravioli with my homemade bread rolls.

Sarah


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

~roast in the crockpot with wine and onions
~lentil soup with lots of carrots
~bean burritos/tostadas with all the trimmings
~spanish rice with baked zucchini, corn and yogurt
~baked fish in foil with jalapeno
~veggie pot pie
~french toast dinners







we have breakfast for dinner 1x week
~pasta with various veggies tossed in (this constantly changes, we have pasta often)
~big salads with roasted sweet potatos on the side
~keema with lots of peas and homemade aloo paratha

Okay, now I'm hungry.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

vegetarian tacos;
bean burritos;
spaghetti;
salmon;
shrimp;
free-for-all-night (we choose anything what we want, within reason, that's simple and quick... ie, tuna sandwiches and soup.);
pizza;
tofu stir fry;
veggie burgers;
vegetarian sloppy Joes.

They're not in any particular order. At our laziest, we'll do something like fries. At our best, we'll have baked potatoes, fresh salad, frozen fruit on the side as a treat for our kids... most of the time we fall in between and do the main course, vegetables, and a little side dish like fries or rice.

Oh - and we alwaaaaaaays need ketchup! My ds is a ketchup fiend!!:LOL


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks, and keep em`coming!!

2 questions:

What is eggbeaters?

And what is keema?

Being a Norwegian I have discoverd that the area of my english that is worst, is foodrelated stuff.... Doesn`t learn much about that in school here!:LOL

Pizza (every saturday)
Pasta, turkey meatballs and a tomatobased pastasauce.
Chicken, lots of stirfried veggies and rice.
Tomatosoup. Served with bread. Noah LOVES to dip the bread in the soup.
Pasta with broccoli and parmesan.
Chicken, rice and salad.
Mashed potatoes, turkeysausages and beans.
Fajitas with veggies, beans and sourcream.
Taco

Thats some of the things I usually make.

What wouldn`t I DO to get my hands on a crockpot! *sigh*


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CrunchyTamara_
*
What is eggbeaters?*
:LOL Basically it's egg whites with a little yellow color and some other additives to make them more appealing. :LOL


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

1) grilled chicken,
2) oven "fried" fish,
3) chicken "strips", basically homemade chicken tenders
4) toad-in-the-holes (slice of bread with a hole cut out, drop an egg in the hole and fry
5) homemade and occasionally store bought pizza
6) take out Thai or sezchuan, the spicier the better
7) assorted pastas, raviolis, tortellini/loni, lasagna, etc
8) burgers, both veggie and meat
9) grilled tuna or salmon
10)steak

all above served with veggies (edamame, peas, lima beans, broccoli, cailiflower, salads, asparagus, etc) and appropraite starchs (rice, potatos, bread, couscous)

Our son eats whatever we eat happily, thank goodness. It would drive me crazy to be a short order cook!! However his guilty pleasure: smilies!!


----------



## Scout (Jan 23, 2002)

We're a lot like candiland -- simple and quick many nights. Here's what a regular week and a half looks like in our house:

1. burritos
2. quiche
3. mexican pie (my own made-up concoction -- ds *loves* it!)
4. spaghetti (jar sauce. haven't made my own in probably two years!!)
5. breakfast (eggs, potatoes, toast)
6. chilean squash casserole
7. broccoli and mushroom casserole
8. tostadas
9. veggie sloppy joes
10. beans and rice
11. Cheese and nut loaf*

*I added #11 because even though I don't make it all that often, it's what I always make when I want a traditional-type Sunday dinner. With mashed potatoes and green beans.... I love it, but it's more work than I usually have time for.

We also almost always have a tossed salad with every meal.
Oh, and I eat a *ton* of Amy's frozen food. We do separate dinners frequently (I'm a veggie, dh is not), so sometimes I'll just eat my own enchilada or meatless loaf dinner. Anyone else an Amy's junkie? yum!

~Scout


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:

4) toad-in-the-holes (slice of bread with a hole cut out, drop an egg in the hole and fry
Hey, we call these "eggs in the middle" LOL

For quick dinners, we usually make:

Macaroni and cheese
Fettuccine alfredo with homemade muffins
chicken nuggets and fries
spaghetti with sauce, sometimes w/bread
breakfast for dinner (eggs/pancakes/turkey bacon)
chicken and rice (in a pot with goya sazon)
beans and rice
chick peas sauteed in garlic/oil, tossed with pasta
quesedillas with spanish rice
ramen pride soup


----------



## Elismama (Jan 2, 2002)

Depends on the season, but with winter giving way to spring we are eating:

1 lentil minestrone
2 tofu dredged in nutritional yeast and sauteed in olive oil with green veg and roasted sweet potatoes
3 eggplant almond enchiladas
4 miso soup, edamame and vege sushi or sushi rice salad
5 tempeh fajitas
6 pasta with red sauce and roasted eggplant
7 soup- cream of broccoli, red lentil, or asparagus with homemade bread and salad
8 thai curry with vegetables and tofu on brown rice
9 chana masala (indian chickpeas), sauteed spinach and rice with yogurt and chutney
10 pasta with cannelini beans, artichoke hearts, baby spinach, feta, etc.


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

1) Taco Soup
2) Taco Salad
3) White Chili
4) French Dip Sandwiches
5) Grilled Chicken
6) Grilled Steak (My husband's parents raise beef, so we purchase a 1/2 each year and always have it in the freezer!!)
7) Grilled Chicken Ceasar Salad
8) Ro-Tel Chicken on Rice
9) Morocan Chicken on Quinoa
10) Tacos/Burritos/Fajitas

We will almost always have some sort of starch (fresh whole wheat rolls, brown rice, quinoa, barley, whole wheat pasta, etc), some sort of cooked veggie, and a green salad. My baby is 6 months old, so I'm all about quick and easy!!


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

1~ Beef stir fry (with broccoli or oranges or green pepper)
2~ Pork Scaloppine (with mushrooms and celery, yummy)
3~ Morocan Beef (cheap and easy)
4~ Spagetti and sausce
5~ Salad night (I make a bunch of topping and we do it 'bar' style)
6~ Pepper Crusted Maple-Glazed Salmon
7~ Salmon Cakes (with left over salmon)
8~ Misetrone (with ground beef)
9~ Taco Kits (when I am being really, really lazy)
10~ Spinach Linguine with ham and broccoli

I will share any receipes if you'd like.

I call them Eggs in a Basket.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

We make veggie chile or soup quite often
beans and greens
boca burgers and salad
califlower with chile and cheese
pesto califlower with kale and pine nuts

and many of the things already said.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Mmmm, this thread is making me hungry!!









It looks like its normal to eat a lot of soup?
Both in this thread and others on this board I read sooo many posts about different soups.

We very rarely eat soup. And never soup that I make myself.

I would LOVE some receipes!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Perogies
sausages
pizza

That's about all they will all eat. But I serve way more than that.


----------



## dado (Dec 31, 2002)

coconut curry lentils
tofu/bok choy stir fry w/rice
leek fritters
mushroom & port w/fettucine
marinara and any kind of pasta
bolognese (w/coconut instead of milk)
fresh bread of any style
latkes
bagels


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

Broiled salmon steaks with roasted sweet potato halves and steamed veggies

Italina-style tilapia (we eat a lot of fish) with tomatoes and hebs over rice or couscous

Turkey meatloaf

Veggie Burgers and cornon the cob

Roasted chicken breasts with rice and veggies

Ravioli

Can't think of anything else right now!


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

burritos
homemade soup
pizza (homemade)
beans and ____ (rice, noddles, salad, etc)
pasta with red sauce and meat of some kind
stir fry

summer:
salad
salad with grilled meat
salad with grilled portabella mushrooms
pasta salad
pasta with fresh tomatoes, feta and basil


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Our top 10??

Roasted Chicken and vegies

hummus, pitas, greek salad with or w/o lamb chops

steaks and sauteed mushrooms

wild caught salmon with rice

tortilla soup

bruschetta in an assortment of ways, goat cheese w/fig jam or olive tapenade and tomatoes with vinegar are popular combos.

enchiladas with homemade tomatillo sauce

almost anything bbq'd

orange chicken with rice

almost any kind of roasted vegetables


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Arduinna_
*
tortilla soup

*
Do you have a good recipe for this? Dh loves it and I tried making it before but he wasn't crazy about it. I've been buying him the Progresso canned type for now.


----------



## nicsmom (Dec 8, 2001)

CrunchyTamara -

Don't they have crock pots in Norway? If there is an easy way for me to get one to you, I'll be happy to try...no one should be without a crock pot.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

For weeknights:

1. homemade tempeh tomato spaghetti sauce and spaghetti

or, in a pinch, pasta with whatever vegetables, green peas from the freezer and mustard-butter sauce.

2. baked sweet potatoes and steamed broccoli, with condiments

3. bok choy stir-fried with garlic and marinated tofu or fried tempeh and buckwheat soba

4. South Indian style rice noodles, sometimes with cauliflower

5. Cauliflower curry, with rice and dal or just by itself. If leftovers, with noodles.

6. lentils with noodles, or lentil soup (improvised by me!)

7. convenience foods: soy boy ravioli and jarred tomato sauce or sesame oil and tamari

8. or, frozen pierogis and frozen peas, boiled together

9. Polenta, black beans and chard

10. Random curried vegetables by my dh!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

LoriG:
I know you weren't asking me, but here's an easy recipe for tortilla soup:

Sweat a large, chopped onion and a bunch of garlc in olive oil until translucent, seasoning with lots of thyme, and a little red chili paste (or flakes) and a little bit of nutmeg and cumin. Set aside in blender or food processor.

Roast a large red bell pepper and 4 roma (plum) tomatoes until evenly blackened on all sides (either over a gas burner, or under a broiler). Remove core from pepper. Do not bother to peel. Add to blender.

Puree in blender with a quart of strong, flavorful stock or broth (veg or chicken). (If I'm out of homemade, I use "Better Than Boullion" to make some.)

Pour puree into soup pot. Add a can of rinsed black beans (and shredded chicken breasts, if desired), and some frozen corn.

Bring to a simmer, check for seasonings.

Turn off heat and add lots of cilantro.

Serve over crumbled tortilla chips. Garmish with sour cream.

peace,
alsoSarah


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

1) Homemade pizza
2) Frozen pizzas uke (dh loves them! I won't eat them ever since I had a piece of rubber in my crust)
3) Annie's Macaroni & Cheese (dd's new favorite) & salad
4) Homemade pancakes or waffles
5) Tacos (dh likes meat, I use beans instead) with corn shells fried in a tiny bit of organic canola oil
6) Potato soup
7) Hamburgers on the grill w/baked potatoes and salad
8) Freshly grated cheddar cheese melted on corn chips (yeah, yeah... real healthy







: )
9) Grilled cheese & french fries
10)... same ol' same ol'...

I'm stuck in a rut too! I need new ideas!!

And Tamara, here is my recipe for potato soup, I don't really measure, so it's hard to write it out! :LOL

Cheesy Potato Soup

Saute one medium onion and three stalks celery in a 3qt pan with 1 T. butter on low-medium heat. Add about 2-3 inches of water and 2 T. vegetable boullion. Allow this to cook while peeling potatoes. The amount of potatoes depends on if you like a lot or not. I generally do 6-8 medium potatoes, but you may have to eyeball it.







Cut potatoes and add to broth... add more water if needed, only enough to barely cover potatoes. Cover and simmer on medium heat until potatoes are tender. Turn down heat and add 1/3 cup of milk or heavy cream. Add 4-6oz of freshly grated cheddar cheese. Stir until cheese is melted. Serve with homemade rolls, saltines or oyster crackers.


----------



## polypody (Jan 5, 2002)

1)Baked Salmon with wild rice and broccoli
2)hummus, falafel, pitas cucumber and tomato salad
3)cajun casserole (kidney beans, brown rice, okra, tomatoes, spices,shrimp)
4)Coconut curry tofu with veggies
5)Stirfry with lots of veggies (tofu or chicken) and a peanut sauce on rice or udon noodles.
6)Fresh made Spaghetti and turkey, bison, or tofu meatballs with salad or veggies.
7)Barbeque Korean Tofu
8)Annies Mac n Cheese with soy or sheltons turkey dogs.
9)Baked Tilapia with quinoa and veggies
10)Fresh made Soup (bean, lentil, broccoli, chicken noodle, potato)


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

1. Homemade pizza
2. Pasta with made sauce (red, veggie, etc)
3. Enchiladas
4. Boca Brats with baked beans or salad
5. Veggie Chili
6. Baked MacnCheese
7.Hummus on tortillas with soup
8. Veggie sloppy joes
9. Homemade soup
10.????

I have lots of things that I make for company or special occasions that I try to incorporate into our weekly menu, but the above list tends to be the meals in my rotation. Other things I make on occasion are pad thai, polenta, eggplant parm, etc...

Hoping to get some other inspiration here, too!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Capt. Optimism-Ooooooh! I LOVE my cauliflower curry and I forgot to mention it! I got the recipe years ago in an old issue of Veg Times. Soooooo yummy!


----------



## Mother Mel (Mar 16, 2004)

We like a succulent roast chicken on Sundays. Enjoy!


----------



## ~DreamingOfTheSea~ (Jan 19, 2002)

Our top 10:

1 Baked salmon, basmati rice, steamed veggies(whatever we have)

2 Homemade Chicken pot pie

3 Veggie Lasana with spinach

4 Burritos with rice & bean & fixins

5 Pesto pizza w/ spinach, garlic, tons o' feta.....

6 pasta w/ tomato sauce (dd has to have peas and soy cheese in hers)

7 Homemade soup with fresh homemade bread

8 Tofu stir fry w/ lots of ginger and garlic!

9 Veggie cabbage rolls with rice, veggie ground round, and veggies in the filling

10 Umm...take out! As much as I love to cook take out is so nice once in a while.


----------



## Viv Buentiempo (Jul 29, 2003)

I have to confess our little guy has a fairly finite number of sure eaters (he's almost 3). They are:
homemade meatballs
spanish rice
cheese, gouda, emmentahler, sheep's, parmesan
fruit
pasta
rice, brown and jasmine
beef, pork, salmon and chicken
frozen yellow corn
raw carrots, celery
mashed potatoes and sweet potatoes
All dinners will incorporate one or two of the above.
I cook alot and always serve him whatever we are having, with the knowledge that he probably won't eat much of it.
The weekly schedule is usually:
tofu stirfry with brown rice-lately it has been fresh shittakes (?) with broccoli and other veggies. Sometimes I'll make it more thai influenced by using a chile paste (green or red) adding a can of coconut milk, then adding the veggies.
pasta-a putanesca or fresh sauteed veggies or an italian sausage, mozzarella, leek combo in the oven
soup night-this winter has been butternut squash soup or a mexican bean (tarascan soup) cooked with roasted, pureed tomatoes
chicken-thai, vietnamese, french, indonesian, indian or when I'm out of inspiration-roasted. No one ever complains about too many roasted potatoes.
beef-this winter seemed to be the braised roast in chicken stock.
one night a week is usually all the collected leftovers. Summer will see a new menu with the emphasis on cold salads!


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

1. Eggs poached on a bed of vegetables
2. Tofu and spinach curry
3. Annie's mac and cheese with tuna and mixed veggies
4. French toast and turkey bacon or meatless sausage
5. DH's special casserole - tomato base, with mixed veggies, pasta and ground turkey, topped with cheese
6. Chicken, tomatoes, articoke hearts, sauteed together and served over pasta or rice
7. Quiche (we buy frozen pie crust)
8. Chicken fajitas
9. Frozen or homemade pizza, or take and bake
10. NoodleMe - our favorite "we don't feel like cooking" restaurant


----------



## attached Mom (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey, can we exchange recipes, too??!

Also, would love to know what people do to overcome breakfast boredom... (Not toast again!!)

stirfry - depends on vegetables we have lying around that need to be eaten, with either meat or tofu
hotpot - cut up veggies and tofu, put in hot water,@eat by dipping in sauce made with soy and vinegar or citrus juice. Meat or tofu as desired.
fish on days when I go grocery shopping (twice a week)
easiest meal - preprared curry sauce with whatever is going in the house, or stew with same ingredients

it's interesting to see how international everyone's tastes are (we are in Japan and sushi was on a number of lists as well as miso soup - another healthy and quick favourite with whatever vegetables you happen to have around).


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Oooh, those soups sound lovely!! I will definately start having soupnights!









Nicsmom: How sweet of you!!








I have tried for several months now to find crockpots in Norway, and so far no luck. Most people have never heard of it.

But, last week I found a store that atleast knew what I was talking about! And he was going to help me look around for one. The problem with buying one online, is that most companies doesn`t ship overseas....

Thank you SOOO much for the kind offer! Hopefully I won`t ned to take you up on it!


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

What a great question! We are vegetarian and here's what we eat regularly. We are always looking for something new and love to eat out, so we've been trying to recreate restaurant meals at home. Trader Joe's is helpful!

TJs veggie gyoza with salad made with romaine, napa cabbage, LOTS of shredded carrots, topped with tofu, and gomasio. (fave lately)

shitake mushroom soup- homemade, with salad

nature burgers with a green veggie on the side and ketchup

tofu or tempeh stirfry

sauteed mushrooms and sundried tomatos with fried tofu and salad

dinner salad with lots of veggies and beans

brown rice with beans and veggies

artichokes with tofu and salads

Tasty Bite premade dinners. They taste awesome, and are Indian and Thai foods. You can buy them cheap through their web page.

Falafel with some green veggie and hey- a salad.

We like salads.

Gwen, our 1 year old eat usually some of what we are having or some variation of it. Thanks for posting a great question.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

1. homemade pizza
2. roast chicken with lots of roasted veggies
3. broccoli soup
4. chicken curry with popadums
5. felafels with hummus on the side
6. bean and cheese tacos -with lots of salsa!
7. homemade hamburgers
8. spaghetti made with homemade pasta
9. Greek or chicken Caesar salad
10. waffles


----------



## nicsmom (Dec 8, 2001)

CrunchyTamara:

I am serious about getting one to you. I'll ship overseas. Is there a voltage problem, though? I've never been to Norway, but I remember taking those adapter things to other parts of Europe for hairdryers and irons, etc. Let me know if your guy there can't help you get one and I will. Really.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Here's ours.

1. Oven "fried" chicken, corn on cob, beans or carrots

2. Pasta casserole (basically all spaghetti ingredients with cheese on top and baked, we keep a frozen one on hand), garlic bread, salad

3. Stir fry using egg or chicken and whatever veges are leftover at the end of the week. Usually served with homemade fried rice or egg noodles, and egg drop soup

4. French toast made w/ french bread, bacon, homemade fruit smoothies

5. Crockpot apricot chicken







, carrotts, potatoes, barley

6. Turkey burgers with avacado mayo on french bread, side of a soup, salad, veggie chips

7. Salmon or tilapia with lemon, a couple of veges, cous cous

8. Oriental chicken salad with lots of cabbage, makes great leftovers

9. Central Market's (similar to Whole Foods store) cafe is awesome and we go there once a week for a date, they also have a playground.

10. Leftovers or whatever.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Tacos -either filled with potato or black beans or both (grilled fish if you eat it)

Oven baked burritos

Pasta - tortillini, ravioli, speghetti w/salad

Various Pasta Salads in the summertime

Quesadillas -either cheese or shredded zucchini topped with feta and olives

Burgers -either garden or portabello mushroom

Oven Grilled Veggies over orzo or alone w/salad

Crab Cakes with risotto w/salad

Veggie StirFry over rice or alone

Various homemade soups or beans served over rice

Veggie Chilli w/salad

Frittata - with whatever veggies I have on hand &feta cheese w/salad

Quiche with premade ww pieshells and whatever veggies on hand w/salad

Greek salad served with soup or baked potato (red or sweet)

Leftovers warmed and served in pitas w/salad

Enchilada Casserole (veggie-filled) served with quacamole and plain yogurt

I recently gave up fish........but used to serve bake salmon or mahi, marinated in Paul Newmans It. Dressing or soy sauce&ginger or teriaki


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

We are vegetarian so the name may sound like meat but its not.

Sloppy joes
No name so its sauerkraut, hotdogs and mashpotatos top with cheese.
Summer time salads, fruit and lettuce kinds
Spaghetti
sandwiches/burgers again more in the summer
curry chicken over rice
hamburger gravy
tacos
burritos
enchiladas
pizza


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rainsmom_
*
Crap Cakes with risotto

*
They all sound so appealing, save for this one!








,
alsoSarah


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

ilikethedesert: Please please post your shitake mushroom soup!

I just gave up fish and need more tofu recipes! Anyone?


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

What is eggbeaters?
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Basically it's egg whites with a little yellow color and some other additives to make them more appealing.








: that cant be good for you to eat all the time...........


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

I mad my first homemade soup EVER today!!









This thread inspired me to do it, so thanks to ME for starting this thread.....:LOL

The soup was really, really good. And SOOO cheap! We have enough left for dinner tomorrow. And that means we got dinner for 2 days for 3 $.. In my family that is great!

Thanks for all the great receipes and posts!!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

Crap Cakes with risotto








I didnt even GET that when you quoted me alsosarah! I kept thinking to myself, why doesnt she like crab cakes???? :LOL

AND NO! I wont be posting a recipe for crap cakes!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:

I mad my first homemade soup EVER today!!

This thread inspired me to do it, so thanks to ME for starting this thread.....


I dont know if you can get them where you are, but I buy organic veg broth from the store and it makes it even easier to make soup when I want to. The Moosewood Cookbooks also have great soup recipes!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

T
About egg beaters: You can make your own by just separating eggs and throwing away the yolks. Though the company that makes them says they have no artificial stuff. Here is their website FAQ. They do add back in the vitamins that are in the yolks.

My dad is on a low-fat, low-cholesterol diet and he separates his own eggs. He says it tastes better. He isn't worried about the vitamins in the egg yolks because he's a meat eater and gets them from other foods. But he never makes things like meringues, which it's better to make with pasteurized egg products if you are concerned about food safety.


----------



## ShellyK (Oct 14, 2003)

What a great thread! I'm hungry now, and I need to go back through and ask for some recipes! Here's my list (my apologies to the vegetarians!):

-Lots of different stirfries, usually with chicken, sometimes beef or pork or tofu.

-Beef stroganoff

-Pad Thai

-Veggie Beef Soup - that's the most common, but I do lots of other kinds of soups too.

-Chili with beans and beef and lots of hidden veggies

-Chicken Fried Rice (easy way to get rid of leftovers)

-Chicken Black Bean Enchiladas (so easy and I have yet to run into someone who doesn't like 'em) recipe is from the Land O Lakes website of all places "http://www.landolakes.com/mealIdeas/ViewRecipe.cfm?RecipeID=12180"

-Lasagna, vegetarian or with ground beef. You can sneak a lot of veggies in there and even vegie-haters don't notice.

-Roast chicken, roast beef or pork roast with potatoes, carrots, brussels sprouts or other veggies. My husband LOVES it when I make anything that includes gravy.

-I hate to admit it, but Shake N Bake chicken. I buy the spicy kind. I make this when my husband starts talking about Kentucky Fried and Popeye's and this usually shuts him up.

-Tamale Pie

-This may gross you out, but I've got corned beef defrosting in the fridge for corned beef with potatoes and cabbage tomorrow night. Once a year.

Hey, I'm a lazy cook with a picky husband (won't eat any seafood, few veggies but getting better, almost no fruit) - our DD is only 6 months and just starting to try solids. I also almost always strive for lots of leftovers. I have a whole stack of single-serving tupperware dishes, and they go in the freezer for later dinners or lunches...when I met my husband, he wouldn't eat leftovers for some reason, but I figured out that if I froze them individually, they seem more like TV dinners to him and he eats them all the time now. I probably only actually cook 2-3 times a week, and we eat from the rotation of leftovers the other nights. Almost everything I mentioned freezes really well.

I would love to see people post their really favorite recipes, and would be happy to post any that I've mentioned. Nothing that I make is very hard I promise!


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

1. Veggie quiche w/o crust the whole family loves it!
2. Chicken with mashed potatoes.
3. Sphgetti.
4. eggs benidict (Im on a kick)
5. BLT
6. Salad.
7. Stuffed Pork chops
8. Chilli.
9. corned beef & cabbage.
10. roast

The slow cooker is great for making meals in the morning and serving them at dinner.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

One yummy concoction to please anyone that was not mentioned mushroom soup casserole
brown rice, soup, veggies and cheese

cook rice
semi cook veggies
mix everything in casserole dish
buttered bread crumbs for the top
yum!


----------



## Isramom8 (May 7, 2003)

This is a great thread!

We've got eight kids, aged one through fourteen, so simplicity is really key! We live in Israel. Non-vegetarian menu.

I serve the same meals every week. (The kids and I planned them together, with the option of anyone who doesn't like a meal making himself or herself toasted pita with butter.)

Sunday:
Lunch: tuna melts, canned corn
Supper: Left-over chicken, green beans and potatoes from Shabbos (I'll get to that later.)

Monday:
Lunch: frozen soy corn shnitzel, cottage cheese
Supper: Left-over vegetable split pea soup from Shabbos, fresh crusty bread

Tuesday:
Lunch: frozen tofu hotdogs, canned corn, ice cream
Supper: hamburgers on buns, fries, tomato slices

Wednesday:
Lunch: spaghetti and cheese-tomato sauce (I make it from canned unseasoned tomato paste), canned peas and carrots
Supper: hotdogs on buns, baked beans, canned corn

Thursday:
Lunch: yogurt, whole wheat crackers with peanut butter, canned fruit (I am busy cooking for Shabbos.)
Supper: homemade macaroni and cheese, canned peas and carrots

Friday:
Lunch: bagels, cream cheese, lox, potato and cheese borekas, sliced red, yellow and green peppers
Supper:
Shabbos meal:
grape juice, challah bread, vegetable salad, vegetable split pea soup, chicken, roasted potatoes, rice, baked sweet potatoes, green beans, jello, cake or cookies, also SODA

Saturday:
Lunch:
Shabbos meal:
grape juice, challah bread, vegetable salad, cholent (stew of barley, beans, potatoes and some meat, slightly spicy), turkey shnitzel, potato or noodle kugel, jello, cake or cookies, soda
Supper: frozen eggrolls and kubeh

As you can see, we really like canned corn! Also, by serving treats like ice cream, canned fruit and soda once a week regularly, our kids know that they get it then, and don't ask at other times. For snacks we eat apples, oranges, rice cakes and pretzels. They get lots of sweets from school parties.

Roasted sweet potatoes sound yummy, maybe I'll try it.

My kids call it "eggy in the circle toast", and my MIL makes it for breakfast when she visits from California!


----------



## michinisly (Jan 14, 2003)

I've read a lot of great ideas- Thanks! I was wondering if anyone had some good ideas/recipes for polenta. Several people mentioned it. I have not like the meals I have made with it.
Also someone wanted ideas for quick breakfast other than toast- I like to make healthy muffins to grab in the morning. There is a good apple bran muffin recipe on this site in "Peggy's Kitchen"

Our meals here are

burrittos made with hamburger, black beans and spinach
beans and rice
chicken and noodles or couscous
salmon with wild rice
spagetti
soup every Wed usually with homemade bread
grilled cheese w/tomatoe soup
wheat pancakes
stirfry
salads
Pizza

Michelle- mother of Krista


----------



## VWbugmomma (Dec 11, 2003)

This is a great subject!!! Thank you CrunchyTamara for the thread!

At our house, we usually just toss a bunch of stuff together and hope it comes out edible. If not, we have sandwich stuff. If not, we have prepackaged stuff. If not, there's delivery. Fortunately, most every thing comes out edible.

My faves are: Spanish noodles, taco soup, meatloaf, fish, Polenta pizza, Mannicotti, Lasagna, chicken, anything with lots of garlic...

We're omnivourous but I try to have at least 5 vegan meals a week. This will usually be stir-fry with whatever veggies and a can of pineapple or mandarin oranges over basmati rice. Polenta Pizza is vegan also.

Veggies are either stir-fried or steamed (I keep the water for soup stock), unless its barbecue season when they're peirced on a stick and roasted.

Casseroles are a hit because they're cheap with lots of cheese and can last a few days.

Breakfast tends to be catch as catch can. Mostly fruit, yogurt, cheese, a bagel, toast, cereal, whatever around the house that's quick and easy. Unless I or my dh is in the mood to cook, then it's pancakes, eggs, turkey bacon, beef sausage, homefried potatos.....

Personally, I don't eat pork, mushrooms, shellfish, brussel sprouts mostly because of allergy. My 18mo ds will eat just about anything that doesn't eat him first except for mushrooms, onions, shellfish (I haven't introduced because of my allergy), and the foods I just haven't thought of anything to do with. My dh will eat anything that is considered edible.


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

I love this thread - it is giving me ideas. Here are our "Top 10"

1) Spaghetti with turkey italian sausage, mushrooms and tomato sauce (sauce from a jar)

2) Stir fry chicken or tofu and asian veggies (a bag of frozen veggies) with rice (I have a microwave rice cooker that is so easy to use)

3) Baked chicken and stuffing casserole (I'm embarrased to admit that this recipe involves cream of mushroom soup, but it is a big hit at our house). I serve veggies on the side (usually frozen broccoli and/or steamed carrots).

4) Mexican food - either bean burritos or ground beef tacos, we always have Trader Joes gaucamole (yummy and it keeps in the freezer until you need it) and sour cream. I make a quick homemade salsa (a can of diced tomatoes with green chiles and a small diced onion, fresh cilantro and add some lime juice if you have it on hand). Sometimes I will make Trader Joes cheese enchiladas - they come frozen in a tray and are very good and cheap. If I'm up for the chopping I will make chicken fajitas.

Then I make plain cheese quasadillas for kids who want plain (non-spicy) food.

5) Whole baked chicken (either in the oven or we have a table top rottissore. I will buy a cooked rottissore chicken at the grocery store). Make rice or mashed potatoes (Trader Joes instant garlic mashed potatoes are so good), maybe a salad, and a veggies (usually frozen broccoli).

6) Pizza - frozen or take out. Occassionally I will make homemade pizza on a frozen store bought crust.

7) Pasta with veggies. I cook onion and garlic, then add spinach and broccoli. Then I add the cooked pasta (something small, like rotini), then I add a bit of olive oil or pesto (from a jar), then add alot of parmesan and/or feta cheese. If I have left-over chicken from a baked whole chicken I will add that.

I leave some plain pasta and plain broccoli for picky eaters (my 4 year old doesn't like foods mixed together - ugh).

8) Meatloaf. I just started playing around making meatloaf and I will add spinach to get some veggie in there. I always make meatloaf with 1/2 ground beef and 1/2 ground turkey. I usually add 2 eggs, a handful of oatmeat, some breadcrumbs and spices. Maybe a bit of grated cheese.

Sometimes I make salmon loaf - canned salmon, bread crumbs, an egg. My husband really likes it.

I make a salad, bread or rice or potatoes and a veggie.

9) Hot dogs. I'm being honest here. We eat hot dogs for dinner about twice a month. I only buy kosher hot dogs and I cut up alot of fresh veggies - cucumber, carrots, green peppers and serve the veggies with ranch dressing for dipping. Sometimes I will make edamame (soybeans in the pod) and put them out for snacking.

10) Chili. I make chili and then put elbow noodles, cheese and sour cream on the table to mix in. I also offer cut up green peppers and sometimes a salad.

In nice weather we grill - steak, chicken breasts, lamb or pork chops. Then I make a salad, rice or potatoes and a side veggie. I really like to make sauted veggies - brussel sprouts and zucchini are my favorites. Or just have a huge green salad and bread and cheese and fruit.

We often order ethnic food (Thai, Chinese, Mexican, Middle Eastern). We sometimes eat Breakfast for dinner (waffles, pancakes, eggs, bacon). Sometimes we eat sandwiches or I will make BLTs with turkey bacon. Sometimes we will eat lox and bagels and cream cheese.

About once a month I make a roast (beef or pork) - but I have to feel really domestic to do that. Occassionally I will make Polish food (peirogis and sausage and sour kraut). Sometimes we buy frozen ethnic foods at Trader Joes.

And about every month or so I actually open a cook book and try something new. I need to do that more often!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

:bf Saw your discussion on the home page:
We eat

homemade pizza hand tossed by me

beef tacos made by me or chicken fajitas made by dh (no packaged mixes incld)

Beef Stew - recipe from The joy of Cooking very good cooked in my cast iron pot in the oven

Grilled Chicken Salads (in season we use the lettuce from our backyard veggie garden)

Tofu stir fry

Pad Thai w tofu or chicken

Hamburgers with oven baked fries from In the Kitchen with Rosie

Grilled Chicken Kabobs with Rice and grilled veggies with olive oil

Grilled meat and Mac n Cheese from scratch and steamed carrots

All Pastas and Baked Mancotti with ricotta cheese

We also do take out Thai once a month or so. But I always cook from scratch and I find it just as easy as doing ready made but a lot heathier. Also easier on the wallet. I would be happy to share any recipe I and DH make since we both cook 50-50 since we both love to cook. DD (22 mo's old) eats almost everything we do but does not care for chicken yet.

I should add that this is what we have been eating lately (March in Chicago and we still have snow). We use our grill all year round even when it snows like today and we are grilling tonight. During the summer we grill pizza even (very yummy) and the grill gets used 5-7 nights a week. Winter at least once a week. I have dozens of cook books that I use to cook and bake. I could list 20 more meals if the question was aked. I did notice a lot of things mentioned we eat and I didn't even list them. This is a great thread-I am glad I found it!

Amy


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

1. Fire-grilled steaks with some sort of potato (usually grilled, baked, or made into a gratin dauphinoise), risotto or polenta, and a veg such as roasted beets, creamed spinach, or salad (which doesn't count as a veg in my mind, but there you go).

2. Chicken breasts pounded flat, coated in finely grated parmesean cheese, and sauteed, served over a large salad.

3. Chicken piccatta with pasta and artichokes.

4. A "torta" made with a mixture of swiss chard, feta cheese, potato, egg, and pepper placed on an extremely thin, large round of dough, and topped with another such layer of dough, then baked until crisp and hot.

5. Grilled wild salmon with vegetables in season and rice.

6. A tender, white-fleshed fish served over rice with meuniere sauce and pecan butter, with veggies in season.

7. Real Texas barbecue, made in our smoker, served often with black eyed peas and collared greens, and cornbread.

8. Various types of Indian food, often starting with chicken, sometimes tandooritized, and usually served with rice and saag paneer.

9. Grilled pork chops with veggies in season and rice.

10. Braised short ribs, chuck roast, or another likely cut of meat, with roasted veggies and some form of potato or polenta.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Fun! here are our favorites...

1. Taco dinner -- A one dish meal. Sautee ground beef with olive oil and taco seasoning... drain. Put in a bowl and add grated cheese, chopped lettuce and diced tomatoes... top off with sour cream if desired. Yummm.

2. Hot dogs and saurkraut.







OK, well, at least they're Coleman hot dogs.









3. Vegetarian "spaghetti" -- scrape a well-cooked spaghetti squash and add homemade or jarred spaghetti sauce on top. Sprinkle with parmesean cheese. So easy, and really great for you.

4. Northwoods Chicken. I swear this is the most amazing chicken recipe ever. Buy "Northwoods Seasoning" (very cheap) from our absolute favorite spice source Penzey's Spices . Marinate boneless/skinless breasts in olive oil and sprinkle generously with Northwoods Seasoning. Marinate for maybe an hour or so. Pan "fry" in a little more olive oil til cooked through. And it makes absolutely delicious and easy chicken salad... just add Helmann's mayo for lunch the next day. AMAZING.

5. "Breakfast for dinner". We used to do this as kids in my house, and it's lots of fun. Omelets, bacon, toast... sometimes pancakes and sausage instead... the works.







For an added treat, come to dinner in your jammies!









Oh dear, I'm kind of out of ideas. Those are our tried-and-true favorites. The rest of the time we're just making stuff up.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i'm not sure i can think of ten right now, but i'll try. here are our recurring favorites..................

1) Sloppy Joes made w/ Quorn (vegetarian) hamburger-style crumbles with salad
2) spinach + cheese lasagna with salad and garlic bread
3) plain noodles with butter, salt, and pepper, with gigantic "sides" of broccoli and/or cauliflower.
4) cheese pizza (usually served with salad or fruit)
5) veggie burritos with "sides" of refried beans, corn, salsa, and various other cheesy and spicy things
6) basmati rice w/ artichokes and olive oil
7) whole wheat pita triangles stuffed w/ cream cheese and roasted or sauteed garlic, with sides of sliced raw veggies (this is more of a hot-day sort of meal)
8) veggie stir fry (made with: shiitake mushrooms, zucchini, broccoli, baby carrots, red bell pepper, napa cabbage, any other squashes in season, with a particularly charismatic amount of lemon, ginger, and garlic. soy sauce optional.) ~ i make it and heap huge portions into large shallow bowls and we have a meal of just veggies. very light, very satisfying.
9) pumpkin soup (with various sides, it depends on the season and our moods, sometimes we have it just by itself ~ it's certainly nutritious enough)
10) stuffed bread (i'll make bread and stuff it with vegetables, cheese, herbs, and so on... then slice chunks off. they're like... all-natural healthy hot pockets.)

ok, there's our ten.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

.... ok, i just read through the whole thread, and is it just me or do we all pretty much tend to eat the same kinds of foods?










to all you mamas whose families eat curries ~









i am the only one in our home who likes indian food.


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

I LOVE Indian food! Dh was afaraid to try it but he has gone out for it with me a few times and is developing a taste for it. I have a chicken vindaloo recipe that I'm going to try, except I need to keep the heat out of it for DD.


----------



## twinkletoes (Apr 15, 2002)

Indian is a regular fall-back in our house too (at least when i'm cooking)! dh made some comment the other day about exploring the REST of the culinary world too.. but i say it's a big sub-continent.








there seems to be a tex-mex camp, a curry-it camp, and a much smaller gourmet camp (







MARLENA you FLATTEN things?! and have meuniere sauce!?! how inspiring!!!)

here's what we regularly eat (i would love to get organized and have a weekly meal plan!)

1. curry-it (you name it & i can curry it for you!) with homemade chapatis
2. roast free-range chicken with lemons & rosemary & garlic, roast parsnips, beets, carrots, asparagus, whatever... plus a BIG salad (flax oil/olive oil/mustard/lemon juice/maple syrup/garlic/nutritional yeast/hempseed nut dressing - my fav!)
3. local nitrate-free sausages with roast veggies, perogies & salad
4. SOUP, soup, soup. many improvised variations, especially after roasting a bird. i like chicken, quinoa & veg. also squash, kale & tomato. right now i'm making (an only slightly curried) black-eyed pea, kale and roasted tomato soup - yum!
5. bean burritos or tacos with the fixins
6. lazy day spagetti with a rental movie or downloaded episodes of smallville (gulp. it's a guilty pleasure, i love superheros







. and it was filmed by our old apartment...)
7. um, curry-it?
8. middle eastern style lamb stew (with apricots and yams oh yum!) with basmati rice
9. the stirfry. since we've cut out soy these are not as regular, but are still good! lots of broccoli & almonds, or chicken, peppers & peanut sauce
10. take-out, it's true. thai honey? pizza honey? ethiopian honey? indian honey? noodle house honey? anything but another load of dishes, honey? not so healthy, not so good for the budget, but oh well

good eats everyone!! can we come over for dinner?


----------



## Saralee Sky (Mar 19, 2004)

I just made one of my family's favorite meals. I'm a vegetarian and this pleases meat eaters as well. It's a vegie scramble that has tofu (optional) and cheese.

Put some potatoes in the microwave for 6 minutes. When done, cut into half-inch squares. Put some olive oil with margerine or butter in a skillet and heat on medium. Add lots of chopped garlic. Put in the potato squares.

Soon after the spuds are frying add tofu squares (extra firm organic is best) if you are using it. After the tofu and potatos start browning add some red and green bell peppers and a yellow onion, chopped into smallish pieces.

Add some spices - dill, cumin, pepper - and some soy sauce - and stir until everything is done. Sprinkle some cheddar cheese on top, turn off and cover to melt the cheese. Serve with whole wheat tortillas or bread.

Yum!:LOL


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by captain optimism_
*For weeknights:

8. or, frozen pierogis and frozen peas, boiled together

*
That's one of my quick 'n easy standbys too!


----------



## mamabooge (Nov 6, 2003)

1. Broiled or grilled fish
2. Pasta
3. Turkey burgers
4. Homemade vegetable pizza
5. Chicken sausages with any side dish
6. Jambalaya
7. Soup and Sandwiches
8. Roast chicken etc.
9. Filipino food with rice


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Not as healthy as boiled with peas, but we love perogies fried in a little butter with onions and caraway seeds with veggies and hummus on the side.

We LOVE Indian food too. I make chicken curry a lot adn serve it with pappadums, samosas and basmati rice. Samosas are pretty easy to make if you use filo pastry for the dough. I just bought some chick pea flour and am going to try some other nibbly Indian foods soon. Does anyone have a good recipe for dahl? I always love it in restaurants but have yet to find a truly tasty recipe. It always turns out bland when I make it although nothing else does. I would love to make a big batch of it and serve it for lunch with pita or pappadums.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Pounding chicken breasts flat so they sautee (and brown) evenly is a piece of cake! Just skin and debone your chicken breasts with your trusty boning knife (works a heck of a lot better than a regular chef's knife, IMO, given the thinner profile and curvature). Place in a bag, not next to any of the sides, if you're worried about pounding mess (or just pound away and let bits fly, as DH does







: ). We finally got one of those poundy-thingamabobs by Oxo, but an empty wine bottle can also work in a pinch (using the bottom of the bottle, not the sides).

Then coat with flour and/or cornmeal and/or parmesean and/or spices, and sautee away in a hot, reasonably-oiled pan!

Meuniere sauce is a piece of cake, too, though its ingredients may raise an eyebrow.

Add a few cloves of finely minced garlic to about a cup of fish stock, heat to a boil, then reduce heat or set aside.

Melt 4 tbs butter in a saucepan. Once melted, add 2 tbs flour and whisk until smooth (less than a half-minute). Take off heat.

Put stock back on heat. Whisk in the roux you just made. Then whisk in another two sticks of butter, gradually. Yes, that's two sticks. Then add about 1/4 cup Worchestershire sauce, and salt to taste (none may be necessary). Keep whisking over heat until the sauce has reached the desired thickness.

Serve over sauteed or baked fish and/or shrimp. Make sure you've exercised before dinner.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Shantimama_
*Does anyone have a good recipe for dahl? I always love it in restaurants but have yet to find a truly tasty recipe. It always turns out bland when I make it although nothing else does. I would love to make a big batch of it and serve it for lunch with pita or pappadums.*
Dal is "easy-peasy"! Here is my favorite recipe from memory:

1 cup red lentils
3 cups water
1 teaspoon turmeric
1 teaspoon salt (or to taste)
juice of one lemon
1 to 3 tablespoons oil or ghee (ghee is clarified butter--you can use olive oil even though it's not traditional, it still tastes good)
four or five cloves garlic, sliced the long way into slivers
1 teaspoon whole cumin seed
fresh curry leaves (from the Indian food market)
asafetida (if it's the normal kind and is cut with rice flour, you can use 1/2 teaspoon. If it's really strong and pure, much less!)
dried red chilis

Boil the lentils in the water with the turmeric until completely mushy--it should take about 20-25 minutes. Add the salt and lemon. Heat the oil or ghee and add all the spices and cook until the seeds pop. Dump the oil and spices into the dal.

You can get other dal recipes from Indian cookbooks. There are also about a gazillion Indian cooking sites on the internet! Try this one.


----------



## twinkletoes (Apr 15, 2002)

oh yum!


----------



## kylewilliamsmom (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's see our top ten meals would be

Chicken casserole (rice green beans, cheddar cheese and french fired onions mixed with milk cream of chicken soup and cooked cubed chicken)

Stove top chicken (chicken breasts topped with cream of mushroom soup mixed with sour cream, green beans and topped with STove Top

Spagetti with meatballs or turkey/chicken cutlets breaded and sauce.

Pork chops with vegetables, and salad

Chicken thighs baked with mushroom sauce served over rice

Cream Cheese Chicken (chix, Italian seasoning packet, cream cheese, cream of chicken soup and frozen California blend veggies) served over rice

Grilled cheese sandwiches and soup and salad

Pasta with cream of chicken soup and 1/2 cup milk mixed with chopped broccoli and chicken, topped with french fried onions and cheese, baked.

Taco soup ground beef/turkey, corn, tomatoes, taco seasoning, beans. Really Good!

That is all I can think of. If you want the recipes with measurement and instructions pls let me know and I will get them to you.
Rachel


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Ok, The first ten (ok, 11) meals that come to mind are...
1. Whole grain pasta (usually linguine) with a sauce made from handmade Italian sausages, onions, garlic, mushrooms, spinach and tomatos
2. Pork chops simmered with sliced apples, apple juice and onions
3. beef or lamb stew, cooked in the slow cooker
4. homemade lentil soup, seafood chowder, chicken soup or other soup, did I mention we like soup?
5. Tortellini with peas and parmesan (on really lazy nights)
6. Chicken done in a shake and bake kind of way, with or without the actual product, sometimes I make my own coating.
7. Broiled or BBQed lamb chops with vegetables
8. chicken or lamb curry
9. Tacos, either chicken, beef or fish with all the extras, beans, guac, salsa etc.
10. Chilli, either beef or turkey.
11. shepherd's pie, with minced lamb and whatever vegetables are starting to threaten their extinction in our fridge

All of the above are super easy to make and usually require only one pot. Both myself and ds are lactose intolerant so we try to minimize dairy products, especially cowsmilk. We seem to eat a lot of lamb, because we buy a whole one each year from dh's aunt's farm. We usually have tons of steamed or stir fried veggies with each meal thanks to our weekly delivery of organic produce, its hard to keep up with it all but its too expensive to waste.
Happy cooking everybody! Its been fun and very inspiring to read everyone else's posts.


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

Some of our favs are:

Shrimp skewered and grilled with veggies served with brown rice

hamburgers made with garlic and spinich in them

grilled chicken with a sweet potato baked in the oven or frozen fries, baked. Our family fav is to cut up chicken breast like "nuggets" season them, slather in bbq sauce and grill. Dip in lite ranch dressing- yum!

crockpot roast with veggies- carrots, potatoes, onions

split pea soup, potato soup, lentil soup, nacho cheese soup

meatloaf- seasoned with a packet of lipton onion soup mix, 1 egg, 2 crumbled pieces of bread, on top I mix ketchup, brown sugar and mustard together and put on top before baking. Serve with mashed potatoes and baby carrots steamed then sauteed in butter, honey and cinnamon. Also serve canned corn with this. I love canned corn, it's a guilty pleasure







:


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

Elismama I wanna eat at your house!!!!

Here are our weekly staples...
1. nacho's, tostido chips with melted cheese, salsa, nutritional yeast, black beans, and sprouts ( i eat this EVERY day for lunch!)
2. Lentils and Rice with lots of carrots and celery in the lentils
3. veggie stirfry with garlic and ginger and sesame oil
4. veggie thai curry with coconut milk over wide rice noodles
5. oatmeal with bananas for breakfast
6. peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for my hubby for lunch
7. rice and bean burritos or enchiladas
8. mashed banana or sweet potato for the babe.

shelly


----------



## peacepie (Jun 17, 2002)

well, we eat way more burritos now we have a burrito place, but huge variety and great quality!
breakfast for dinner here too, cheese omelettes usually, toast, and peas or corn, easy.(although we've never actually EATEN that for breakfast, here...)
lots of broccoli, one of my kids favs... carrots too...
so we alternate fav (steamed)veggies, with
chicken(pan) and rice;( brown or white etc depending on time)
or maybe porkloin(oven) and mashed potatoes;
pasta with tomato sauce;
perogies w/ onions, bacon, veggies;
shrimp or fish with rice or pasta.
Shepards pie.
we like white sauces and i add mushrooms, red peppers, etc, whatever is seasonal and cheap; i use the cream of mushroom soup as a base when in a hurry!
lots of garlic, fried in olive oil and butter to start almost everything!!
we live next to a pizza place and have it once a week or less. or thier lasagna.
burgers we eat only when we go out.
everything gets done on the bar-B-Q weather permitting; we eat very little 'red meat' in the winter as it doesnt compare to grilled;
sorry to all the vegetarians








& we order in chinese occassionally!


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

We seem to go in spurts with dishes until we get sick of them and they get booted out of the rotation. Also seasonal

1. Soups w/ salad
2. Homemade spaghetti sauce w/ pasta or stuffed shells if I have time
3. Tacos (usually beef)
4. Beef or chicken stew
5. Packaged fresh tortellini w/ roasted red pepper & fresh mozzarella (all from the appy dept. at the grocery store)
6. Roasted chicken
7. Stir fry
8. Meatloaf
9. citrus & soy pork tenderloin
10. grilled london broil (if we can get through the snow to our grill that is)

All are served w/ an appropriate side dish and always a vegetable. Examples are mashed potatoes, rice pilaf, baked pot., sweet pot., noodles, salad, couscous, quinoa. Most veggies are either stir fried or steamed w/ butter.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Top 10
1.Homemade tofu pot pie (from The Farm Cookbook)
2.Spaghetti pie
3.Marinated baked tofu with rice and broccoli
4.Baked chicken with mashed potatos and corn
5.Homemade pizza with mushrooms and black olives
6.Buffalo burgers with homemade fries
7.Soups of all kind
8.My girls love Coleman hotdogs, so we usually have those 2x/month
9.Homemade tofu/veggie lasagne
10.Salmon baked in garlic and white wine with potato or rice and veggie

Also, I know these were posted awhile ago, but if you are still out there I would like these recipes from those who offered....
Amys1st--pad thai
mraven721-Peppercrusted maple glazed salmon
-salmon cakes
-morocan beef
Thanks!
I'll give any of my recipes away if anyone is interested!


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

These are my favorites!

Pepper Crusted Maple Glazed Salmon
3/4 C Maple Sryup
1/2 C Soy Sausce
4, 6 ounce Salmon Filets, skins removed
1/4 C Coursley Ground Black Pepper
1/2 Teaspoon Peanut Oil

Rub oil onto a 10x10 sheet of foil. In a resealable bag or small deep bowl, mix maple sryup and soy sausce. Arrange filets so that marinade completely covers fish. Marinate in refridgerator for as long a possible (a minuimun of 4 hours, but ideally 24). Preheat oven to 500. Place pepper on a small plate. Remove salmon from marinate and pat topside only into cracked pepper. Place filets, pepper side up onto foil.
Bake on the top rack of over for about 7 minutes. Salmon can also be grilled directly ove hot coals 3 min each side.

Moroccane Beef
1lb Ground Beef
1 1/2 tsp garlic, minced
1 can diced tomatos
1 c diced carrots
1 tbsp mint, freshly chopped
1 box Couscous, cooked
3/4 lbs green beans, trimmed

Cook ground beef till done. Add Garlic, tomatos, green beans and carrots. You may need to add some water at this point. Bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer about 15 min. Serve over couscous.

I can't find my salmon cake receipe! I'll look later.


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

1. veggie burgers on whole wheat rolls with lots of yummy condiments

2. scrambled eggs or scrambled tofu

3. pasta puttanesca (spicy!)

4. homemade soup with lots of crusty bread

5. peanut butter & jelly (i am a lazy mom...)

6. fajitas (veggie for me, chicken for dh)

7. baked fish with veggies

8. tofu raviolis

9. spaghetti and (fake) meatballs

10. take-out









These are *my* top ten; dh wouldn't agree that they are *his* top 10 (he is a carnivore).


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Bumping....


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

1. Quesadillas, cheese & potato filling

2. Bunless black bean cheeseburgers on top of a big plate of chopped Romaine lettuce, with a tomato vinagrette.

3. Red lentil soup with green sweet peas

4. Brown rice (stir fry, creamy, whatever) with veggies

5. Vegetarian black bean & carrot chili

6 Sour cream/chive mashed potatoes, red lentils, and DS gets some sort of meat with this one. I'm happy just stuffing myself on those potatoes









7. Mac & cheese with brocolli

8. Sandwiches on the days I don't want to cook

9. Fettucini alfredo w/ either corn, peas, or brocolli

10. Pizza

This was tough, I definately need to find some new recipes.







:


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

We have a new vegetarian recipe!







Even the carnivores in my family like it. You can eat it with or without taco shells... IMO they taste better with corn shells rather than flour shells.

The recipe calls for Minute Brown Rice but you could modify it for regular brown rice if you want (I never have time :LOL)

1 can black beans, drained and rinsed
1/3 cup chunky salsa (this tastes awesome with [Organic] Green Mountain ****** Salsa or Pace Picante)
1 green pepper, diced
1 cup Minute Brown Rice
Taco shells, if desired
Cheese, if desired (we like Four Cheese Mexican)

Stir beans, salsa and green pepper into medium saucepan over medium heat. Add 1 cup water. Bring to boil and add brown rice, cover. Cook over medium-low heat for 5-6 minutes. Remove from heat and let it sit for 5 minutes. Serve.









It's very tasty and filling and we eat it at least once a week now.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

You gotta tell me your crockpot apricot chicken! I've gotta make that!!!!

1. Black bean soup (I start with cans)
2. Lentil soup
3. Roast chicken
4. Spaghetti with meatballs
5. Steak with pasta and sauce (Muir Glen pasta sauce, or other organic premade that I can get for a good price)
6. Pork chops, white rice with peas, and another veggie
7. Minestrone soup in the crockpot
8. Mac and cheese
9. Omelette for breakfast or dinner
10. Rice and beans, puerto rican style, or other bean or lentil styles: Indian, Southern, Italian - if I'm in the mood to experiment
11. Fish fillets, baked
12. Out for pizza
13. Fish sticks
14. Chicken wings with DH improvised sauce
15. Chick peas in tomato sauce (Indian recipe)
16. Chicken noodle soup
17. Chicken with green thai curry

Oh come on, you didn't mean I HAD to stick to ten, right?

We cook a lot more, now. We have a budget now of $150 / week. Don't know if that's High or Not, but we live in NYC, things are expensive here, and we buy mostly organic. It is really helping to keep expenses down.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessamami*
We cook a lot more, now. We have a budget now of $150 / week. Don't know if that's High or Not, but we live in NYC, things are expensive here, and we buy mostly organic. It is really helping to keep expenses down.

Sounds about right compared to our $60-80 a week... we live in a small town in Indiana and only get a few items Organic... if I go to the hfs 1/2 hour away I spend $80 or a little more but I get more Organic items.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I try to keep the oven off in summer

1. grilled fish
2. all kinds of pastas with grilled or fresh veggies
3. grilled veggies burgers & turkey or tofu dogs
4. grilled veggies- all kinds, gosh I feel so lucky to have the farmer's market here-with bread and a big sald, it's a meal
5. giant salads with lots of different ingredients , lots of fruits, maybe in salads, maybe just fresh on a plate.
6. grilled chicken
7. rice or cous cous with veggies
8. Nori california rolls from Whole Foods
9. Grilled Quesidillas
10. Pizza every Friday night


----------



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

We're mostly vegetarian, but here goes...

1) Spaghetti, sometimes with homemade sauce
2) Lasagna, with artichoke, spinach, carrots, tomatoes and mushrooms
3) Nachos (think tacos but with tortilla ships instead of taco shells)
4) Homesmade soup and bread (tonight we're having chickpea and spinach soup with garlic, Mmmmmm.....)
5) Baked macaroni and cheese
6) Turkey enchiladas
7) Rice and beans and veggies
8) Chicken nuggets with sour cream and couscous on the side (homemade nuggets, in a breading seasoned with rosemary and thyme)
9) Stir fry (we're starting to eat this more)
10) Fend for yourself night- usually consists of boxed mac and cheese for the boy and ramen for dad and myself.

Lately I've been making myself a blen of millet and quinoa with sauteed onions and pine nuts. Neither my dh or my kid likes it- which is fine, cuz then I get more.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

1. Soup (our favorite is "Happy Soup"), salad, and grilled cheese
2. Sloppy joes with potato and veggie
3. Spaghetti, salad, and garlic bread
4. Chili with corn bread
5. Fettucine alfredo with chicken and broccoli
6. Stir fry
7. Grilled porkchops, steaks, or veggie burgers
8. Nachoes or tacos
9. Sub sandwhiches, salad, and fresh fruit
10. Meatballs/meatloaf/hamburgers with potato and veggies


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

DH does a vast majority of the cooking...thank g*d, or this list would be really short.







We definitely use the crock-pot more in the winter, and tend to eat more soup, stew, roasts, etc. then.

Bruschetta
Chicken or veggie stir-fry
Noodles w/spicy peanut sauce and steamed veggies
Chicken burritos
2-bean salad
burgers and corn on the cob, on the grill
larb (really, really tangy ground pork w/cold noodles)
general tso's chicken
pasta w/sauce
"fend for yourself" nights (usually leftovers)

Dinner usually includes at least 1 veggie as well, and right now it's strawberry season so we have those too.









I make a mean spinach lasagna, but it's too hot right now to think about turning on the oven for that long.

I love breakfast for dinner but DH can't stand it, for some reason.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
We have a new vegetarian recipe!







Even the carnivores in my family like it. You can eat it with or without taco shells... IMO they taste better with corn shells rather than flour shells.

The recipe calls for Minute Brown Rice but you could modify it for regular brown rice if you want (I never have time :LOL)

1 can black beans, drained and rinsed
1/3 cup chunky salsa (this tastes awesome with [Organic] Green Mountain ****** Salsa or Pace Picante)
1 green pepper, diced
1 cup Minute Brown Rice
Taco shells, if desired
Cheese, if desired (we like Four Cheese Mexican)

Stir beans, salsa and green pepper into medium saucepan over medium heat. Add 1 cup water. Bring to boil and add brown rice, cover. Cook over medium-low heat for 5-6 minutes. Remove from heat and let it sit for 5 minutes. Serve.









It's very tasty and filling and we eat it at least once a week now.

I made this tonight. I didn't have any green peppers so I threw in a pinch of chili flakes. We ate it topped with some shredded cheese. I opted to eat mine with saltines. Good meal.







Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nancy926*
general tso's chicken

Could you post a recipe, maybe?









alsoSarah


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

please tell me your Indian food recipes! its my favorite but i dont cook it at home.








Rach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessamami*
You gotta tell me your crockpot apricot chicken! I've gotta make that!!!!

1. Black bean soup (I start with cans)
2. Lentil soup
3. Roast chicken
4. Spaghetti with meatballs
5. Steak with pasta and sauce (Muir Glen pasta sauce, or other organic premade that I can get for a good price)
6. Pork chops, white rice with peas, and another veggie
7. Minestrone soup in the crockpot
8. Mac and cheese
9. Omelette for breakfast or dinner
10. Rice and beans, puerto rican style, or other bean or lentil styles: Indian, Southern, Italian - if I'm in the mood to experiment
11. Fish fillets, baked
12. Out for pizza
13. Fish sticks
14. Chicken wings with DH improvised sauce
15. Chick peas in tomato sauce (Indian recipe)
16. Chicken noodle soup
17. Chicken with green thai curry

Oh come on, you didn't mean I HAD to stick to ten, right?

We cook a lot more, now. We have a budget now of $150 / week. Don't know if that's High or Not, but we live in NYC, things are expensive here, and we buy mostly organic. It is really helping to keep expenses down.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenLove*
I made this tonight. I didn't have any green peppers so I threw in a pinch of chili flakes. We ate it topped with some shredded cheese. I opted to eat mine with saltines. Good meal.







Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

1. steak with sweet potatoes and stirfry mediterranean veggies from Schwan's (lol)

2. chicken with italian dressing and tomatoes and black beans, brown rice on the side. (fry chicken in a little evoo on the stove, dump about half a small bottle of I. dressing over it, dump on drained can tomatoes and black beans...or do beans on the side, but I am lazy and will save a pan any way I can.)

3. chili, either beef with kidney beans or ground turkey or chicken and black beans.

4. Tacos (w/leftovers revisited as taco salad etc.)

5. chicken salad (it's summer) on croissants

6. burgers and homemade fries

7. When I feel like a big yummy Sunday dinner kinda meal it's either meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and cheezy green beans, roast chicken with potatoes, onions, and carrots in the pan...or ONCE IN AWHILE with a lemon shoved up it, salt and pepper all over it, and rice w/chicken broth and garlic and broccoli. Or roast beef either in the crockpot w/potatoes and veggies or w/mashed potatoes and veggies.
And *occasionally* we have to do 'Thanksgiving' when it's not which would be a turkey breast, sweet potatoes, green bean casserole, and some stuffing. (maybe a couple times a year)

8. Who does NOT love breakfast at dinner??









9. Times like tonight where I've been munching all day and 'dinner' was a few pieces of cantaloupe w/ds and his leftover avocado in a bowl with some salsa and chips!!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

1. something in the crock pot, soup or beans usually
2. mexican - burritos or tacos
3. Annie's macaroni and cheese with peas
4. tamales with beans and rice
5. veggie soup
6. some kind of fresh, seasonal veggie dish

To be honest, we cook different things all the time. I rarely repeat something unless it goes over extremley well with dc. I like a lot of variety, so many recipes, so little time :LOL


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zakers_mama*

8. Who does NOT love breakfast at dinner??










Me. :LOL I can't eat breakfast food at non-breakfast times and I can't eat non breakfast food for breakfast. It's just "wrong" to me







:

I just found a new recipe, on Allrecipes.com I think, that will for sure be a regular in my house but I am still working on adapting the recipe to my tastes. It's sauteed veggies and chopped portabella mushrooms cooked w/ white wine, lots of black pepper, ground sage, salt, garlic powder, and poultry seasoning. Then add cooked egg noodles, 1 tbsp butter to coat, whole milk plain yogurt for a creamy sauce, more seasonings, chopped fresh parseley, and top w/ shredded sharp cheddar and then some grated parmasean cheese. Melt the cheese under a broiler and voila


----------



## mother nurture (Oct 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elismama*
Depends on the season, but with winter giving way to spring we are eating:

1 lentil minestrone
2 tofu dredged in nutritional yeast and sauteed in olive oil with green veg and roasted sweet potatoes
3 eggplant almond enchiladas
4 miso soup, edamame and vege sushi or sushi rice salad
5 tempeh fajitas
6 pasta with red sauce and roasted eggplant
7 soup- cream of broccoli, red lentil, or asparagus with homemade bread and salad
8 thai curry with vegetables and tofu on brown rice
9 chana masala (indian chickpeas), sauteed spinach and rice with yogurt and chutney
10 pasta with cannelini beans, artichoke hearts, baby spinach, feta, etc.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM-Can we come to your house for dinner????


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

this thread is making me hungry!

here are our most common eats:
1. lentil soup or lentils & race
2. veggie burgers
3. dumplings (frozen)
4. thai coconut curry (mix sometimes veg, sometimes chicken, tofu, or shrimp)
5. burritos
6. pizza
7. salads
8. grilled/baked fish (salmon, haddock, etc.)
9. moroccan-style veg or meat tagines
10. ravioli with cream sauce (dh's favorite)
11. chicken sausage (my new favorite)

we also go out to thai, sushi & indian.

it was hard to think through this! i'm definitely inspired by these other lists!

i'd really love to get more into making homemade soups - i have a few great recipe that turn out well every time, but there's so much else out there that i'd like. any recipes?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Well. . .hmmm
1. curried lentils and barley with veggies
2. grilled or broiled salmon usually with quinoa and veggies
3. grilled chicken with sweet potato (I bake mine like a regular baked potato then take it out of the peel and mash it with some salt and chipotle powder)
4. pizza every Friday
5. in the summer we like to eat steamed green beans, corn on the cob, stir fried new potatoes, and sliced tomatoes for pretty much every dinner








6. red curry tofu with lots of veggies
7. soup with whatever veggies and beans we have around the house
8. rice and bean burritoes
9. Salad with an orange vinegarette and dried papaya and walnuts (yum, drool)

Pretty much the only thing we have every week is pizza on Fridays. DH and I love to cook and try new recipies we also tend to eat out way too often since summer began!


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alison77*
i'd really love to get more into making homemade soups - i have a few great recipe that turn out well every time, but there's so much else out there that i'd like. any recipes?

Here's the "Happy Soup" I listed in my post.

INGREDIENTS:

* 5 (14 ounce) cans chicken broth (I just use one big can)
* 1 pinch crushed red pepper flakes
* 1/4 tablespoon dried basil
* 16 ounces fresh cheese-filled tortellini
* 2 (15 ounce) cans kidney beans, drained and rinsed
* 2 teaspoons grated Romano cheese
* 1 (15.25 ounce) can whole kernel corn

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large pot over medium high heat, bring the broth to a boil. Add the red pepper flakes and basil to taste, then add the tortellini and cook per package instructions, or until tender.
2. Add the beans and cheese and reduce heat to medium. Simmer for 5 to 8 minutes, or until beans are tender. Add the corn and allow to heat through, about 1 to 2 minutes.


----------

